# Anyone Have Beersmith Files Of Brewing Classic Styles?



## Acasta (21/7/12)

I'm interested in putting all these recipes into beersmith, but I figure someone must have done it already?
I've seen some thread on other sites but the links have been taken down by now. If someone has a collection of the recipes could they PM me and I'll give them my email.

Thanks.


----------



## bum (21/7/12)

http://www.crbeernuts.org/phpBB2/viewtopic...8a9208f0a5b73bb


----------



## Acasta (21/7/12)

bum said:


> http://www.crbeernuts.org/phpBB2/viewtopic...8a9208f0a5b73bb


Perfect thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (21/7/12)

bum said:


> http://www.crbeernuts.org/phpBB2/viewtopic...8a9208f0a5b73bb



Very nice! 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (21/7/12)

Double thanks


----------



## Smokomark (21/7/12)

Thanks for that. Will come in very handy.


----------



## warra48 (21/7/12)

Downloaded and saved in BS2.
Thank you.



Edit: spellink


----------



## keifer33 (21/7/12)

Cheers will come in handy!


----------



## alfadog (21/7/12)

rookie question! how do i save the files in BS2?


----------



## probablynathan (21/7/12)

bum said:


> http://www.crbeernuts.org/phpBB2/viewtopic...8a9208f0a5b73bb



Thanks. This will be handy.


----------



## Golani51 (21/7/12)

alfadog said:


> rookie question! how do i save the files in BS2?


Just click on the downloaded file (with beersmith closed) and it will open in Beersmith. Then drag them into the folder you want.

R


----------



## Joshisgood (24/4/18)

does anybody have this and could pm it to me? the link is dead and i cant find this anywhere. cheers


----------



## GalBrew (24/4/18)

It’s really not that hard to do it yourself. Makes you appreciate recipe formulation too.


----------



## Joshisgood (24/4/18)

GalBrew said:


> It’s really not that hard to do it yourself. Makes you appreciate recipe formulation too.



i would but my book is in storage somewhere at my brothers house and i want to sort out some recipes to order some grain


----------



## real_beer (25/4/18)

Joshisgood said:


> i would but my book is in storage somewhere at my brothers house and i want to sort out some recipes to order some grain


----------



## Joshisgood (26/4/18)

Legend, thanks mate


----------



## real_beer (27/4/18)

Joshisgood said:


> Legend, thanks mate


No worries. The forum in the original link had a name change, this link explains it and redirects to the new site http://www.crbeernuts.org/

Cheers


----------

